# It's comic time.



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

It's comic time. 

01001110 01101001 01100011 01101111 01101100 01100001 01110011 00100000 01010011 01100101 01110001 01110101 01100101 01101001 01110010 01100001 00001010 00001010 00110001 00110100 00110010 00110100 00100000 01000011 01101111 01101100 01110101 01101101 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01010011 01110100 00101110 00100000 00100011 00110001 00001010 00001010 01000100 01100101 01101110 01110110 01100101 01110010 00101100 00100000 01000011 01001111 00100000 00111000 00110000 00110010 00110000 00110110


----------



## techojournal (Oct 25, 2019)

Post more of this.


----------



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

Here you are. Get them comics. Just write to:

Nicolas Sequeira

1424 Columbine St. #1

Denver, CO 80206

I HIGHLY suggest College Buddies.


----------

